# Eastern Bikes - Jemand Erfahrung



## Waldteufel (1. September 2003)

Fährt jemand ein Bike von Eastern Bikes? Lohnt sich der Rahmenkauf?


----------



## Alpha-Trion (1. September 2003)

Hiich fahre ein Eastern Bike und ich muss sagen mein Rahmen is sehr nice und hält auch ne menge aus! aber ich weis ja nich welchen rahmen du dir kaufen möchtest ......

MFG Alpha-Trion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldteufel (1. September 2003)

Den Rahmen vom Shovelhead....


----------

